# Someone's selling a Cockatiel that looks like Jasper!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Some of you may know, I lost a Cockatiel (Jasper) back in August and didn't find him. Well I was browsing the classifieds and I found this ad someone selling a "beautiful grey and yellow Cockatiel" they live close-by too. 

I'm trying to convince the woman to sell him to me, she's selling him for $10! :wacko: I don't know if it's Jasper YET, but she's being a bit funny (even though I told her I have 10 Cockatiels already and he WILL NOT be used for breeding) she wants to make sure he goes to a good home and I told her what diet my birds are on, how many I have apart from the 10 Cockatiels and etc. I'm waiting on an email back with some more photos but this is a photo of the Cockatiel the woman's selling:


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Eep! If you think it may be Jasper are there any photos you could send her or could you give her the legband numbers for her to check? At any rate, I hope she gets it through her head that you'd provide him with a good home... $10 is a suspicious amount though.
Good luck and I hope you get him!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmmm it sounds a bit suss hey.. $10 is a very odd amount :S 

Hope she sells him to you- least then you will know if its him or not. And you can give him a decent home.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Does she know it may be your lost bird? That's a strange response considering he may be returned back to his original home. Good luck. I really hope it's Jasper.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ahh I just got home from Christmas Shopping and was busting to get home to check my emails, lol.

She knows that I lost a Cockatiel, but she didn't say anything about it. I don't know the numbers of Jasper's leg band either. (stupid me forgot to write it down)

She's got other birds, but this Cockatiel hates her other Cockatiel and that's why she is giving it away, it's semi-tame EXACTLY like Jasper was and he sits on your shoulder and that. He does everything Jasper done funny enough. 

I also found out in her reply to my email that this Cockatiel that she's selling, which she's named "Freddy" escaped and was found in a neighbors backyard so she said it was her Cockatiel, but it wasn't really, she just wanted to take "Freddy" in and give him a home. 

With that said - I've successfully convinced her to let me buy the bird!  

If it's not Jasper, I'm not going to be disappointed, I'll still keep "Freddy" no matter what.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed! I wonder if "Freddy" has a leg-band? If Jasper had one that will narrow down the chances at least. A friend of mine lost a tiel about 5 months ago and only just got him home. Someone found him recently. He must have escaped from the person who originally found him. I can't wait to find out if it's Jasper.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought Jasper was a normal grey  That guy looks like a pied. Well at least you get to give him a good home.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Uh, no. He was a light pied. This Cockatiel is a light pied, you must have him mixed up with Charlie.

I don't know about the leg band, she sent more photos but they're tiny so I can't see them properly.


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Ooh I'm glad you get him after all! Keep us posted.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

That's a bit of a coincedence! Fingers crossed for you. If it is, a $10 price would be a cheap reward to get your Tiel back.
And is very cheap for a tame Tiel, even in Aussy.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

So when do you pick him up?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm just waiting for her to email me back to organize it all.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I thought all this time I was emailing a lady and it's a guy. :lol: 

Anyway, he's going to be coming past my town tomorrow to go to a friends so he said he can drop Freddy off tomorrow after lunch sometime before he goes to his friends place.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats  I was going to suggest, if you have ever taken Jasper to the vet, the vet may have recorded his band numbers. I hope you find him


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh! I do hope you have found Jasper! Who's name is going to have to change since you renamed one of your newer birds Jasper? :lol: Two Jaspers in the household may be confusing.

Even if he isn't Ole' Jasper, he is definitely a beauty and a steal for $10. Definitely post more pictures once he arrives.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It wasn't Jasper.  But I still bought Freddy from the lady and her daughter - they were really lovely people.

Y'know, if it was Jasper, I could've always had Jasper #1 & Jasper #2. Nah, just kidding! I would've changed one of their names. 

I've never seen a Cockatiel for sale here under $20, they go from $90-200 just for a hand-raised one. It's crazy!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I know, I cant believe you got a hand raised tiel (well, semi did you say?) for $10. It's practically unheard of!! $90-$200 sounds about right for around here too.. they are very sort after. All the pet stores sell out almost straight away, and breeeders have waiting lists.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear it's not Jasper. It's great that you have a new addition though and I'm sure he's thrilled with his new home and new friends. Can't wait to see a pic of him.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Cassie. You can see photos of the new fid here: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=12305


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww. What a little angel. He's very sweet.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He is, and he's settling in really well!

I uncovered him this morning and he had his heart-wings out, then I started tapping on his perch and he was tapping his beak to beat of me tapping my fingers on the perch, it was soo cute.


----------

